# Brown snake or tiger



## bradles73au (Oct 26, 2013)

This nice snake was found dead nearby home. Im thinking its a brown snake, not a hundred percent sure though. It was taken on the nsw vic border in Albury

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not that good with snakes but very sure it's a brown snake


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 26, 2013)

Brown.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 26, 2013)

Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis)

Reasons: colour (not to be used alone), tone, head morphology including relatively small head and head scalation. Also locality.


----------



## eipper (Oct 26, 2013)

Def an Eastern Brown Snake Pseudonaja textilis


----------



## bradles73au (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks. I thought it was an Eastern Brown. We do get tigers in the area as well, although not as common, so I wasn't a hundred percent. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------

